# snuggle safe or cheaper alternatives?



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I still cant find 1 of these cheap, not keen on spending £20 each are they worth it?


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

snugglesafe all the way they hold the heat much longer than others... for up to 12hours, i want one for Teddy xx


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

I think they are definitely worth it. I have one for my outdoor rabbits, and it gives me piece of mind that they have something warm in their hutch to sleep on if they are really cold.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

the cheap one on ebay is mine crofty


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

I'm thinking of getting two as well for my bun and piggies.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

hmmmm maybe we could get a bulk buy price from the makers and distribute them between ourselves, any1 else interested?


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

I have a snuggle safe for my 2 im not sure if they sit on it during teh night but at least I know there is something warm in their hutch at night should they need it!


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

emzybabe said:


> the cheap one on ebay is mine crofty


 i was just about to look lol


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

emzybabe said:


> hmmmm maybe we could get a bulk buy price from the makers and distribute them between ourselves, any1 else interested?


yeh!!!!


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I have emailed them!


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

crofty said:


> snugglesafe all the way they hold the heat much longer than others... for up to 12hours, i want one for Teddy xx


hmmm is Teddy hinting that he needs one?


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

umber said:


> hmmm is Teddy hinting that he needs one?


haha yes, i feel sorry for him on his own out there... dont think he can move in the hutch i stuffed so much hay in there!!


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> hmmmm maybe we could get a bulk buy price from the makers and distribute them between ourselves, any1 else interested?


I would be. Depending on price, as to how many. One for Hope without a doubt then up to 3 more.

Just found them for £14.99 on pet planet
and Hyperdrug has them for £17.79

Might ask at work to see if I can get them at trade  if the wholesalers do them.

*Heidi*


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

hazyreality said:


> I would be. Depending on price, as to how many. One for Hope without a doubt then up to 3 more.
> 
> Just found them for £14.99 on pet planet
> and Hyperdrug has them for £17.79
> ...


Yeah I got mine from Pet Planet early this year when I 1st got my buns they were and still are £14.99 there with £3.99 postage!


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

I'd definitely be interested in getting one. I planned on getting over to [email protected] to get one - but it is so difficult to get to when you don't drive.
Jacqui


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Do you think Chester would benefit from one?? He stays in the kitchen at night and the floor is lino type stuff and it does drop cool in there...


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

why not see if you can get him a carpet sample, mine love sleeping on carpet


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> why not see if you can get him a carpet sample, mine love sleeping on carpet


He has got one in there but he doesn't like it much, it's an off cut form the caroet in the rest of the house!! strange boy! he throws it out the way so I got him a little pop up tent with a fluffy base to snuggle in but he throws that too. He just runs into it and tries to dig it up


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

My 2 are very strange it seems they wont sleep or snuggle into the hay and straw instead they move stuff out the way and sleep on the bare wood of the hutch???


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

umber said:


> My 2 are very strange it seems they wont sleep or snuggle into the hay and straw instead they move stuff out the way and sleep on the bare wood of the hutch???


Lily is the same lol she makes me laugh, i clean her hutch and put nice hay in and she gets in and re arranges it


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> Do you think Chester would benefit from one?? He stays in the kitchen at night and the floor is lino type stuff and it does drop cool in there...


Lottie (and soon Alan will) live in the conservatory which is tiled and gets cold, I've bought them cat beds and also a folded up throw to sleep on and Lottie is always on one or the other.


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

frags said:


> Lily is the same lol she makes me laugh, i clean her hutch and put nice hay in and she gets in and re arranges it


Rosie does too when I clean the shed out and put loads of nice clean hay in she goes in and moves it all around one piece at a time till its perfect.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Miffy has been rearranging her towels today ut: when she was sleeping on straw she would make herself a bald patch on the floor, when I thought about it, it would be quiet itchy to sleep on straw!


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> Miffy has been rearranging her towels today ut: when she was sleeping on straw she would make herself a bald patch on the floor, when I thought about it, it would be quiet itchy to sleep on straw!


hmmm maybe I should try putting a towel in for my 2 lol all I am doing these days is stealing everyone elses ideas!


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

well Miffy is moving the towel out the way to sleep on the carpet underneath weirdo! i got a dog crate floor cushion/liner which is padded fleece the other day they seemed to really like the feel of it when I had them indoors and it has a very warm feel to it.


----------



## bambi2906 (Oct 23, 2009)

hi i saw this thread yesterday and went out and brought a snuggle safe today from p @ h but it didnt seem to stay warm for that long it says 10 hours but it was cold after 5 hours. is this the same as everyone elses


----------



## rebenda (Jan 1, 2009)

£20!! ive ordered one from the wholesalers at work for £10!!! i dont think id pay £20 for one though


----------



## rebenda (Jan 1, 2009)

bambi2906 said:


> hi i saw this thread yesterday and went out and brought a snuggle safe today from p @ h but it didnt seem to stay warm for that long it says 10 hours but it was cold after 5 hours. is this the same as everyone elses


We use them at work and never know it to last 10 hours normally have to reheat them after about 4-5 hrs


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

you can get them from amazon for £14 i definitely wouldnt pay £20 for one! Stewie has a blanket which he snuggles up in.


----------



## bambi2906 (Oct 23, 2009)

yea i know i paid 20 pound for it as i wanted it now and didnt want to wait for it to be delivered so im a little disappointed it doesnt stay warm for as long as it says it does


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

you can buy them off amazon.co.uk for £13.99 free delivery.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

umber said:


> My 2 are very strange it seems they wont sleep or snuggle into the hay and straw instead they move stuff out the way and sleep on the bare wood of the hutch???


M&M do that! Kodi and Rascal used to, but since Rascal has been with the 2 girls, they wont let him! They love their bed! i have actually put carpet in one section of their hutch now(as they are litter trained, and its heavy stuff so they dont move it! I see they have chewed what they can get hold of tho, trying to shift it to lay on the wood/lino no doubt! ut:

*Heidi*


----------



## Vinnie223 (Dec 7, 2009)

I have been reading the post, not to be nosey but curious because I have 3 buns and want the best in bedding, blankys, and toys for them. I am trying to get my wife used to having abunc of boxes around lol. Any sites, names of items and anything of the sort would be very helpful.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I finally got an email back 
the trade price is £11.70 each, free shipping on orders over £125, so we would need 11 between us. Then the cost of posting it to u guys, aprox £1-2. so were looking at £14 delivered, its not much of a saving.  let me know if ur still interested.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> I finally got an email back
> the trade price is £11.70 each, free shipping on orders over £125, so we would need 11 between us. Then the cost of posting it to u guys, aprox £1-2. so were looking at £14 delivered, its not much of a saving.  let me know if ur still interested.


I asked to look at the trade price at work and they would cost me. I cant believe that they arn't cheaper at trade, the shops online wont be making any money on them ut: as I have seen them for £14! 
Its proberly alot of work for no benefit really isnt it!

*Heidi*


----------

